# best beginner scorpion



## phil7870

i am new to the whole scorpion scene i have 2 snakes and was looking to get into scorpions .my local pet shop has a black one think its an emp but i am more into the white ones i dont no any names yet but i'll get there  . basically i want to no what are scorpions need like caging light heat food .another thing i am wondering is how often do u clean the cage what to use as subsrate and how to pick  up the scorpion .i no all these question have been asked b4 and im sorry i just want to have it right b4 i get one


----------



## calum

http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/car...ometrus-spp-tropical-forest-scorpions-t38.htm 

you won't need to clean the cahe out much, just remove any uneaten food, and change the water every couple of days. adults should be provided witha big, deep enough water dish to be able to submerge themselves. scorpions are very clean animals and need adequate space to bathe. it can be quite commical watching them  

if you get one and are still not sure what species it is, post a pic of it and we should be able to (at least) tell you what Genus it is.


----------



## phil7870

*white ones*

any ideas on white ones


----------



## calum

..white ones? 

thats probably just younger instars of the aforementioned species. or recently moulted scorpions. 

there are not any white scorpions your gonna readily find in the pet trade that come to mind...


----------



## skippy

there's pale yellow ones... light colored instead of white colored?


----------



## phil7870

*yeah*

yeah one like that but not a very strong sting on it


----------



## skippy

i'd go with this one:
http://www.petcenterusa.net/Details.aspx?animalId=9ef95749-110b-46ee-8e9e-5b2704c0334f

they get pretty big and are kinda grumpy but not especially dangerous  i hear they spend a lot of time in their burrows though:?


----------



## calum

smeringurus mesaensis perhaps; 

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eycb/scorpions/Images/Photos galerie/AmNord/Smeringurusmesaensis3.jpg 

of you are very lucky, you might come across a lighter one that is almost white. 

also, the pallid form of Hadrurus arizonensis is almost white too, if you can find one. these scorpions are quite good for begginers.


----------



## phil7870

*best*

what in ur opinion is the best and what do i need to keep them


----------



## alexi

just get a desert hairy for the color ur talking about (but a bit more dangerous) or an emp for a truly beginner scorp, both r quite common.


----------



## calum

S.mesaensis; 

http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/smeringurus-mesaensis-care-t911.htm 

H.arizonensis; 
http://scorpopedia.com/Hadrurus_arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## calum

IMO you'd probably like the desert hairy more... I've heard S.mesa is VERY fast.


----------



## phil7870

*emp*

an emp woud be best to start of with would it


----------



## calum

an emp or a desert hairy.. it's up to you really.


----------



## phil7870

*cage*

for caging i have a  spare 10 gallon and what will i use for substrate and heat and food


----------



## alexi

for emp any kinda "forest" sub. is good, lotsa ppl use cocoa fiber and peat.  for desert use sand.  both give hides.  keep desert hairy dry, emp about 75% humidity is what i do.


----------



## alexi

and food is crix or roaches.  like w/ pretty much all scorps.


----------



## phil7870

*want are the good*

what are the good points of both and another question is how do u pick them up


----------



## calum

emps need high humidity, around 80 - 90%. as long as the substrate is moist, you should be good to go. about 6 - 8" of substrate would be ideal, as this species is a natural burrower and should be allowed to do so in captivity. as said.. just feed it crickets / roaches once or twice a week. if it stops eating, don't worry. emps in particular are famous for crazy fasting periods. I have an adult female that hasn't eaten in over a year. 

as for desert hairy, same as emp exept LOW humidity. you can use play sand as substrate, but soak it, pack it down, and leave it to dry out completely, then it should have some stability for burrows.


----------



## alexi

hairys are more active and more likely to sting, emps are bigger, easier to handle, and arguably more more impressive looking.  also probably easier to get a hold of.  talk to pet stores  or dealers on here


----------



## calum

scorpions shouldn't really be handled at all... the only time I "handle" mine is cage maintenence and stuff. don;t by a scorpion if you just want to handle it. 

this is how I pick mine up... 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=11510&c=92


----------



## phil7870

*i dnt*

i dnt i just new i would have to pick it up and i wanted to no if i could do it


----------

